# Garden solar lights



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So the garden will be turfed and ready to go this weekend. I’m now thinking of lights for it. I’d rather not run cables up and down it so I’m thinking solar. Trouble is, most solar lights I’ve seen are weak in the extreme and fade away ten minutes after it gets dark.

Any recommendations for decent strength lights? Garden is 90x50 and I’d like to have the lights running down either side and maybe some colour ones on the decking at the Far end.

Any advice or recommendations will be gratefully received.

TIA,
Nick


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I hope someone recommends something descent. My partner keeps buying them and they are rubbish.

As you have found they don't seem to do much in the way of light output. I can go further and say they don't seem to last a season either.

In the summer with good light from the sun you don't need them with it not getting dark until 10 but in the winter when you want and need them there is not enough sun to charge the little battery they have.

Help us both out DWers please. Thank you.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven’t found any decent yet, most problems is that they are cheap made, contacts corrode in a short time, batteries leak etc.
After spending for years a fortune and a half on them, I use now low voltage (12v) through a transformer.
This means I can use fairly thin wire what is easy to hide, doesn’t need protection, earthing, buried deep in the garden etc. 
It is the best solution. 
My 240v to 12v transformer is fed by a 240 volt isolation transformer. 
12 volt lights are cheap, easy to convert 240 volt lamps to 12volt with leds, normal bulbs or halogen, the world is your oyster. 
Safe, easy and even if you cut a wire nothing happens, as you blow a inline fuse.


----------



## IanF (Oct 13, 2012)

Costco we’re doing some decent wall mount and post lamps this year. They only last to 8-9 pm this time of the year, but midnight during summer.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Highly recommend these wee guys, especially in the summer.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterproof...-spons&keywords=waterproof+solar+lights&psc=1


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

What's the expectation on these lights? I can hardly imagine this tiny solarpanel to even produce enough power during an entire day to power a strong light (10W LED) for any extended period of time?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

voon said:


> What's the expectation on these lights? I can hardly imagine this tiny solarpanel to even produce enough power during an entire day to power a strong light (10W LED) for any extended period of time?


These wee lights last well into the small hours on a summer night.....no point in lasting longer.
just enough light to help the garden look nice.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have these around our Pergola that last until 4-5am in the summer months but are going dimmer around 11pm recently.

They will last longer if it's a bright sunny day but current conditions mean they do dim around 11pm.

If I remember, I'll take a pic of them tonight as they give off quite a decent light.
We also didn't pay £20 per unit, I think it was £70 for 4, not cheap but a good light.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SolarCentr...rd_wg=57bJr&psc=1&refRID=TD2CBATT1YAP3EE95KTT


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Similar to nbray's suggestion, we bought solar garden lights from thesolarcentre.co.uk. We bought these ones:

https://www.thesolarcentre.co.uk/products/London_XT_Solar_Post_Lights_Set_Of_2-785-7.html

One of the units failed after 11 months so they sent out a free replacement. The whole post is a cheap metal post with screw-in spike, a plastic tube, and a unit that fits in top that houses the solar panel and a bright SMD light.

I bought about six of them now. During the summer, the light will last until dawn. Even in Sept/Oct, they lasted until about 3am. During winter, they barely turn on because of limited light.

If I had the money, I'd run a wire from the fusebox to the back garden and do it properly with lights of the same design but mains powered.


----------

